# Pulsar Suspension



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

I just bought a 89 Pulsar, that is going under a SR20DET GTi-R swap right now, im kinda worried about my suspension and stopping... i can't find any performance suspension and brake options... are there any. if so plz let me know where i kind find these products... is there a company that specializes in pulsar performance?


----------



## shiseiji (Mar 22, 2004)

Both KYB and Tokico make performance struts for the Pulsar. I think EBC makes some slotted rotors that will fit it too. I really wish there was a company that specializes in Pulsar performance... Can't even get anything from Nismo anymore from what I've seen.

J


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

If your car is not an SE, find an SE, get the front and rear swaybars as they are much larger than the standard Pulsar. You can also snag the calipers and mounts so you can upgrade to the vented rotors. 

Also you can get Goodridge brake lines that will fit, and EBC makes greenstuff pads for the Pulsar SE too. I am in process up upgrading my front brakes to this exact setup. I know a B13 style front strut tower brace fits the B12 sentra, but not sure about the Pulsar ? someone on here should be able to confirm for you. They are easily had on Ebay. :cheers:


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

addco.com sells rear sway bars that are 3/4' thick. eibach made springs for pulsars but don't anymore, you might be able to find some. I have a theory that 91-94 sentra/nx spring parts will fit, but I really dont' know if they would. there are some companys that make bushings that can help stiffen everything back up for you. As for the brakes, screw the se brakes, get the brakes off of a nx2000. they mostly bolt up (you need non-stock rims that are 15"+) You should get the brake booster and calipers from a junkyard and use new pads and rotors. I'm sure you can find some slotted rotors for an nx.

good luck with everything.


EDIT: if it's not the se you can get the front sway bar too. and the strut tower brace really should bolt up. I've herd of several people using it. I might be getting one of those $10 ebay braces myself :thumbup:


----------



## NissanNiNjA (Dec 21, 2004)

almost all of the B13 suspension stuff will work on the N13


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

NissanNiNjA said:


> almost all of the B13 suspension stuff will work on the N13


so i can drop a B13 coil-over/damper system in me pulsar??? i just got my SR20DET motor in 2day... should i just stick with this motor or go with a CA18DET swap, either way ima have to get new harnesses, mounts, trannies, etc.. cuz i had a GA16i. i wanna have around 400hp +/- 25hp.... any help would be nice. thnx


----------



## Bloke (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey SentraStyle. Yea all of the B13 Struts and coils will work in a Pulsar. I am busy researching the B13 suspension swap into my Pulsar Ice-Racer. I have been gathering alot of info into it. The struts will bolt in, and you can use any coil or coil-over designed for a B13. The one guy I got information off recommended using the B13 brake lines too, because the stock N13 ones got torn. For the brakes look into a B13/NX2000 (AD22VF) swap), they bolt right onto the front and give you a larger rotor and caliper. The NX rear discs will also bolt on with some simple fabrication.

Don't know if you've seen this site, but it has some good info for the Pulsar.
http://www.nissanexa.com/

Hope some of this helps you out.


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

Actually yes. Everything did help out a lot... im about to order KYB GR-2 Struts, Arospeed coil-overs. most likely the B13 brakes will find its way on my pulsar considering i have a B13 sentra that doesn't do nething but collect bird sh!t (no engine).


----------



## shiseiji (Mar 22, 2004)

I've got a set of the GR-2s on my Impreza and I love 'em. I'm thinking of a set for my Pulsar as well when I get it rolling again. Lemme know how they work out.

J


----------



## malkierie (Feb 25, 2005)

*so lemme summarize*

I can bring my stock brakes to the rear, put a set of nx2000 on the front (using a set of braided goodrich lines all around) a b13 brace up front and all the suspension parts for a B13 have been found to fit on a 88 pulsar NX? What minor fabrication have you found was neccessary?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Tokico no longer makes struts for pulsars/sentras. Koni makes inserts, kinda expensive. Gr-2s are really soft, I'd consider them an OE replacement slightly better than Monore/Gabriel/whatever crap they sell at pep boys. B13 springs fit on B12s, I'd imagine they'll work on pulsars too.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

malkierie said:


> I can bring my stock brakes to the rear, put a set of nx2000 on the front (using a set of braided goodrich lines all around) a b13 brace up front and all the suspension parts for a B13 have been found to fit on a 88 pulsar NX? What minor fabrication have you found was neccessary?


b13 front tower brace fit.. the best buy is the 88 pulsar SE sway bars. b13 suspension and brake fits. goodridge brake lines help alot in better braking. all this bolt-on. for using other things like the front bars on b13 will most probably requires a bit or alot of mods to fit the b12 chassis.


----------



## malkierie (Feb 25, 2005)

Crazy-Mart said:


> b13 front tower brace fit.. the best buy is the 88 pulsar SE sway bars. b13 suspension and brake fits. goodridge brake lines help alot in better braking. all this bolt-on. for using other things like the front bars on b13 will most probably requires a bit or alot of mods to fit the b12 chassis.



Well I've got a kn13 so i don't think that will be too much of a problem then. Need to find that sway bar though.


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

malkierie said:


> Well I've got a kn13 so i don't think that will be too much of a problem then. Need to find that sway bar though.


ummm....
addco.com = big rear sway bars


----------



## PhysicsDragon (Oct 30, 2004)

If all (finally) goes well, I'll be able to let you know sometime in the next week or two how the Ground Control coil-overs, and KYB AGX adjustable struts work out. I'm putting them on an N13. One thing I can tell you for sure.  If you're even remotely considering 18" rims... look for an offset in the 38-40mm range... 45 is too much (rim lip was sitting ON the strut body.) But to reitterate, most of the B13/B14 suspension can be bolted to the B12's and KN13's. If you do that though, watch your front brake lines. The stock line has the metal section that clips to the strut a couple inches out of place for the newer series struts. (Just some friendly warning before you have a dent in your driveway like the one I created by pounding my head against it the last several weeks.)


----------



## Putt-Putt B12 (Feb 25, 2005)

Only addco.com that I could find was for a company that provided traffic solutions....http://www.addco.com/. Nothing about sway bars.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Try HERE


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

I just installed a strut tower from a 91-94 Sentra. I've only taken slow corners with it but I'm pretty sure that it helps. It felt like it didn't wash out as easly. and it's deffenatly more predictable then before. I did have a small problem with fitting it though. My powersteering hose on the passenger side got in the way so I had to flip the mounts around and it fits now. for $20 it's great.


----------



## UHVPLSRNV (Apr 14, 2005)

MY GOODNESS. all this info has been extremely helpful...all the talk about the B13 chassis....i was like..um what is that?...then i looked it up for myself, on this forum, and like, wow. IT'S ALL HERE. So let me make sure i've got this right:

A strut tower brace from a 91-94 sentra will fit my 87 pulsar nx
coil overs from the same will fit, too?

wow thanks!

still a little confused about some of the brakes, but I think that by reading some more and maybe a reply or two, I'll have it down!


----------



## ShagonWagon GA16i (Mar 7, 2013)

*90 Sentra Susp Upgrades similar- NX SE Bars Wanted*

Only thing I can offer is to also agree on Junkyard bars and say that KYB is good Value and Warranty if they make them??
Sounds like you are well into great builD!!

"If your car is not an SE, find an SE, get the front and rear swaybars as they are much larger than the standard Pulsar." 
I also am Looking for 87-90 Pulsar NX SE Swaybars and 91-94 Strut Tower Brace, and New KYB Struts and Foam Strut Protectors etc.??
If anyone knows who may have these Pulsar Bars PM me and if You know that KYB offers Struts let me know.
I am not Lowering my ride, just put 14 inch Se-R mags on, upgraded from 13 inch steelies,
also pm me if you can
thx,
s


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

The larger sway bars are found in pulsars that have the CA18 engine, don't bother if it has the GA16i engine


----------

